# Extreme Autofest 2012 - Qualcomm



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

Last but not least....















:10:


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Ooo I like that Cruze!

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

Chevyderek72 said:


> Ooo I like that Cruze!
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


So do I, and the guy told me there are many places looking for Cruze's to sponsor...we just have to look. But then again, my Cruze is my daily, not my race car.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Yup exactly. I need to be able to drive it everyday. But that would be tight! Just gotta find those places that want to sponsor.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice pictures dude. 
The skyline and the black supras are sick!

Only one Cruze? I would have done away with those ugly fog light covers and painted the brakes to match. 
Interested in getting a closer look at those lights though, anyone have a link?


----------



## joewatson86 (Jul 6, 2011)

Mick said:


> Nice pictures dude.
> The skyline and the black supras are sick!
> 
> Only one Cruze? I would have done away with those ugly fog light covers and painted the brakes to match.
> Interested in getting a closer look at those lights though, anyone have a link?


Hey Mick,

Those Lights are from Spyder and they have the black housing like you see in the pic and then 2 different chrome housings: 1 clear lens, 1 smoked lens. 
I think they are still both at Modern Performance here: Exterior - CCFL Projector Halo Headlights 11+ Cruze SMOKED


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

Mick said:


> Nice pictures dude.
> The skyline and the black supras are sick!
> 
> Only one Cruze? I would have done away with those ugly fog light covers and painted the brakes to match.
> Interested in getting a closer look at those lights though, anyone have a link?


Thanks, Next year I'm for sure going to enter my track car, and if I can get the suspension, wheels, lip kit and finish my exhaust I will enter my Cruze to.


----------

